# Serving Tray



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

A neighbor asked for a serving tray 22 in. by 18 in., 2.5 in. high. This is what I managed to come up with. I made all pieces on the Table Saw, Router Table and Band Saw, along with Drill Press and sanders. The corners are @ 5% on RT with 45% lock miter bit. The handles are each half of a 4.5 in. wooden ring I cut with the Router and a down cut spiral bit. I used a 1 half in. round over bit to do inside and out of the ring. Then I cut the ring on the Band Saw and mounted the handles with dowels @ a 5% angle as well. That was a challenge in its self. The wood is Sapele Mahogany and the finish is 3 coats of Teak Oil, sanded between coats.
I am always open to comments and suggestions. No one can know all the answers, but Router Forums helps with the ones I missed in my edumication!! Thanks for lookin in!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pure class....


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

. Very nicely done. Reg


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

that looks amazing. the finish is brilliant. Great work!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Great finish!

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice outcome Reg


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I really like the large handle holes. Great job Reg.

PS: To get the degree symbol hold down the ALT key and type 0186 then release. IE.. 45º.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Reg.


----------



## turnkey47 (Feb 8, 2012)

that is a beauty!!!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! Best in class! I'll bet your neighbor will cherish it!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Done!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stick486
pure class....

+1.
Sid


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

You've taken a common object and made a version that's truly beautiful. Thanks for sharing, it's really inspirational.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent job Reg. Very classy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

as my Grandmother used to say, "Thats a Dandy"... A silver tea service on that and it would show well in any "finer things" publication.

very nicely done


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice job.



Graham.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

It's all been said but I'll add my vote of excellence!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't add anything to what's already been said. Nice job!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You ALL*

Thank you all for your comments. You are most kind. Encourages one to keep doing the woodworking thing!! Hopefully my vision will stay with me for a couple more years. I still have a few projects I want to tackle.


----------

